# What are the elements of a great rhinestone design?



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

I have started doing some basic rhinestone designs. Logo shapes, simple shapes, some text. 

I am looking into software options for rhinestones because I am spending a LOT of time tweaking the designs until spacing, density, etc looks good to my eye. But, though I think things look good, I'm not sure whether I'm getting the best, professional-looking results. 

Those of you with a lot of rhinestone design experience: what elements of a design make it a good design --> looks professionally done, rather than "home crafted"? I'm really wanting to improve my skills here.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

One good tip is to use varied stone sizes to replicate a design more accurately.... You can find lots of nice fonts that are simple. Anything too fancy, even if replicated well, will end up not being legible. Happy to answer any specific questions to help. Good luck!


----------



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

1090gal said:


> I have started doing some basic rhinestone designs. Logo shapes, simple shapes, some text.
> 
> I am looking into software options for rhinestones because I am spending a LOT of time tweaking the designs until spacing, density, etc looks good to my eye. But, though I think things look good, I'm not sure whether I'm getting the best, professional-looking results.
> 
> Those of you with a lot of rhinestone design experience: what elements of a design make it a good design --> looks professionally done, rather than "home crafted"? I'm really wanting to improve my skills here.


I think unique design maybe the most attractive things for customers, so try original design by yourself and combine with current affairs.


----------

